# EOS 3 software



## sandm (Sep 3, 2011)

Anyone here use the EOS 3 software? I'm having problems doing just a name on a shirt. It looks very thin and like it's not very full. Any ideas?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Mark, I do not use EOS, but to make columns thicker(wider).... add pull compensation. Try 2 points or .2mm to start. If you do not have coverage(stitches are sparse) then reduce the spacing between stitches. This is adding density. You may also look into adding a zig zag or center run underlay to support the stitches from sinking into the fabric.


----------



## sandm (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Z, we'll give that a try. My problem is that I've never run one of these machines before and know very little about them. I'm having to learn on the fly. My wife and I bought a buisness where we do screen printing and embriodery and it had a couple of employees come along with it. The girl that runs the embroidery machine has little experiance setting up small jobs. I'll give this a try and post back my findings. Again, Thanks.


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi sandm
Yes I use the Compucon EOS 3 Software! What version do you have? Is it a standard font or is it a manually digitised file?


----------



## sandm (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey Z,
I dont see any pull compensation here. Pehaps it's called something else? 

Hey Richt 74,
Not sure on the version I have. Looked in properties and didn't see anything. I'm just using a standard font. I click the "Text Box" then type what I want and then click build stiches.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

sandm said:


> Hey Z,
> I dont see any pull compensation here. Pehaps it's called something else?
> 
> Hey Richt 74,
> Not sure on the version I have. Looked in properties and didn't see anything. I'm just using a standard font. I click the "Text Box" then type what I want and then click build stiches.


Not sure what else they'd call it...that's a pretty universal term. I did find the term on their website. I also see "stretch" percentage. Perhaps that is it. If you use digitized fonts, they will be designed for a range of sizes and they usually have some compensation built in. If you use True Type, you need to use quite a bit more compensation because TT is converted on the fly and proportions that work for Typsetting are not always good for putting on fabric.


----------



## sandm (Sep 3, 2011)

I guess I need to find a tutorial on how to use this program. I'm not sure about if it's a true font or digitized font. I just know we're having issues with this. When we bought this place I concentrated on the screen printing side. I guess it's time to cross over and learn some stuff on embroidery.


----------



## decatur (Dec 5, 2007)

i use eos3. it sounds like you need to increase density and add underlay. If you can post a picture or pm me i may be able to help you more. yes the pull compensation is under the stretch menu option. 10% usually does the trick.


----------



## sandm (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok guys,
I found it under the "MODIFY" menu on the tool bar at the top. I see where I can ad underlay, density and all sorts of stuff that I could get myself into trouble. I'll try it out tomorrow. Thanks guys. I'll keep you posted with the progress.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

sandm said:


> I guess I need to find a tutorial on how to use this program. I'm not sure about if it's a true font or digitized font. I just know we're having issues with this. When we bought this place I concentrated on the screen printing side. I guess it's time to cross over and learn some stuff on embroidery.


Good luck with finding any tutorials or help of any kind for this software. I have had it since 2004 and have never found much help with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Compucon has a forum through their EOS website (EOS3 Forum) I have had good luck with that site and Mike Gonet has also been helpful with me when I call or email him.

That being said - Wilcom is offering a trade in special. I just got my EmbroideryStudio E2, Level 3 software. I love it. I have worked with many different graphics software pachages over the past 20 years, so for me, Wilcom has been VERY easy to pick up. 

Mike


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

lisa[USER=21705 said:


> @sewon[/USER]lisa;1026407]Compucon has a forum through their EOS website (EOS3 Forum) I have had good luck with that site and Mike Gonet has also been helpful with me when I call or email him.
> 
> 
> Mike


I tried that forum in the beginning but didn't find it useful to me. And, Mike Gonet is a nice fellow, but when faced with a problem I have that he doesn't have an answer for, he just quit communicating with me.


----------



## sewon (Sep 4, 2007)

lisa[USER=21705 said:


> @sewon[/USER]lisa;1026407]Compucon has a forum through their EOS website (EOS3 Forum) I have had good luck with that site and Mike Gonet has also been helpful with me when I call or email him.
> 
> That being said - Wilcom is offering a trade in special. I just got my EmbroideryStudio E2, Level 3 software. I love it. I have worked with many different graphics software pachages over the past 20 years, so for me, Wilcom has been VERY easy to pick up.
> 
> Mike


I just found this post. You did exactly what I am thinking about doing. Trading in my Compucon EOS3 for Wilcom. Are you finding it was worth the money? Is the Wilcom better and more user friendly? EOS3 had some good features, there are also things about it I find very frustrating and limiting.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

sewon said:


> Is the Wilcom better and more user friendly?


Yes, and very easy to use.


----------

